# IP will not renew



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all: First post here, but have been poring over lots of threads here for some time. Ive been struggling with my wireless connection for almost two weeks, could sure use your help.

Setup: Win XP Pro > SBC DSL > Westell modem > D-Link 624 router (NIC Intel Pro100)

System installed easily, and has performed flawlessly for about three months. Two weeks ago the power was disconnected inadvertently from the router, lost internet connectivity altogether.

A couple of hours with an SBC tech got me back up with a connection (through WAN PPPoE Miniport), but no-go on wireless ever since. LAN connection says Limited connectivity. Repair will not renew the IP address.

Heres a printout of ipconfig:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D8LQRZ61
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-EA-37-15
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.99.154
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Lite-On Communications Compatable PC
I Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-F0-5B-F9-78

PPP adapter sbcdsl:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.231.202.185
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 69.231.202.185
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
206.13.30.12
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Heres what Ive tried so far (after cables and connections):
1.	Update router firmware
2.	Hard reset
3.	Reconfigure (I can see the router and change settings, but doesnt help)
4.	Check DNS enabled
5.	ipconfig release/renew
6.	Install XP patch XXXX and update registry
7.	Netsh winsock reset catalog
8.	Uninstall/reinstall TCP/IP
9.	Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP
10.	Disable WinXP and personal firewalls (TechMicro)
11.	[Suspect corrupt Winsock], so Delete Winsock and Winsock 2, reboot
12.	Install TCP/IP protocol, reboot
13.	netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt
14.	ipconfig /flushdns
15.	ipconfig /sfc scannow

Any/all assistance sincerely appreciated. Please save me from having to reinstall Windows!


----------



## redcivic (Oct 10, 2003)

Buy a new wireless router? Radioshack has a nice Linksys Wireless 5 port cable/DSL router for $39.00.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So your router can has an IP address for WAN, can you connect to it via wired?

This is not a Windows Problem


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry. Meant to say that I am running direct through the DSL modem, because cannot get a wireless connection through the router. I will try doing a wired connection tonight.


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You were meant to try to connect via wired connection on your router...


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Tried that, but no change. BTW, I have a program called Network Magic that maps the network. With the router connected, NM maps both the desktop and the laptop, so there is some kind of wireless communication between them. It shows the broken connection to be between the desktop and the router. Can I infer that the problem is not the router? What next? Replace the cables even though they seem to be fine?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would suspect the router if you cannot get a solid connection if you are wired. The only other solution is one of the network cards. I noticed you have two network cards. I assume the INTEL one is your onboard one, what is the LITE-ON nic used for?

If you have a cross-over cable, try connecting the two machines together directly. (No router) Also give them an alternate IP, which is the second tab of the connection properties, of 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.3 respectively (subnet mask is 255.255.255.0) If you experience any loss of network connectivity, then it will be one of the NIC cards.


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Just bumping this up. I'd like to know the result from the last post.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ignore me, I wasn't reading the post...


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry, guys, been traveling for the last week.

Just tried a couple more things:
- Ran Ad-Aware, and Spybot
- New CAT5 cables
- Uninstall/reinstall antivirus (Trend Micro PC Cillin)
- [Suspecting bad router] Bought a new router, and attempted re-install.

All no change, still cannot connect through router, but can connect directly though DSL modem (although the connection indicates 'limited connectivity' and seems quite slow at 10 Mbps).

Next I'm going to try:
- Taking the laptop to a hotspot to test wireless connectivity.
- Connecting the laptop and the desktop together to see if I might have a NIC problem.

Any other ideas?


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Looks like you tried EVERYTHING. Rereading this post does seem like it's your NIC. You seem like a smart guy who knows his stuff. Get back to me pls


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the complement, Matt, but completely undeserved. This is the second time I've gone through this (different computer, though). Last time I paid a tech almost $400 to fix the problem, but after he left I hadn't really learned anything to help myself the next time. I may be crazy, but I'm determined to figure this out (with the able assistance of those on this board) and not feel so completely helpless.

BTW- I went to Bob Cerrelli's site and learned a lot there. His step-by-step diagnosis process is very helpful, I highly recommend it. It occurs to me that I've never done the most basic ping tests that will identify a faulty NIC. If that doesn't help I may try a Repair Install of XP, but I really think any Winsock issues have been resolved...


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Have you connected the laptop and desktop directly yet?


----------



## mickey_finn (Jul 20, 2005)

Its not a winsock issue because you can get raw data from the net via your dsl modem so rule it out (feel free to slap me if im wrong)! did u try the manual set up nic to nic? if so could you ping each pc?


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

You paid 400 $ and you know that much !!! I take back what I said...  J/k... Yeah not a winstocket issue. You would get an IP address of 169.254. Change up that nic already.. And get back to us. Kind of buggin me that I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

myself said:


> ... I noticed you have two network cards. I assume the INTEL one is your onboard one, what is the LITE-ON nic used for?
> 
> If you have a cross-over cable, try connecting the two machines together directly. (No router or modem) Also give them an alternate IP, which is the second tab of the connection properties, of 192.168.0.2 and 192.168.0.3 respectively (subnet mask is 255.255.255.0) If you experience any loss of network connectivity, then it will be one of the NIC cards.


In fact, we are having an issue here in my school where a whole classroom loses IP addresses and cannot /renew for a long time.


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

I brought my laptop here to the office where I can get a good wireless signal. Reads the SSID, says connected, but no browsing. Tried pinging yahoo, etc. with no result.

Sounding like a NIC problem in the laptop.

I'll get a crossover cable tomorrow and hook them up directly. That shd seal the deal...


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's the latest:
- Cabled my laptop through the DSL modem, and although it said connected, could not ping any site on the internet, and obviously no browsing. Got a solid connection (& browsing) with this computer through a public network (at a hotel) a week ago. 
- Connected laptop and desktop together using crossover cable. Could ping desktop from laptop, but not the other way around.

OK, I think I have multiple problems here, but for starters I'm thinking possibly both NICs are malfunctioning (even though I am able to get PPPoE connection on desktop). Both show functioning properly in Device Manager. Time to call Dell?

BTW- That second NIC was the one that came with the DSL modem, I removed it from my old puter and installed it here. Wasn't thinking clearly. Although its disabled, could it be creating a conflict?

JrJag


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

if disabled then no.

can you connect to your router (as in webpage) wired or wireless?


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

what about if it's disbaled but using the same IRQ ? I'm not saying. I'm asking


----------



## Jbirk (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi,

This is a problem was origionally with your router or rather DHCP on your router was not functioning and giving out IPs most likely.

Then you compounded the problem by deleteing the Winsock and Winsock 2 entries, which were not broken until you deleted them :down: . Now you probably have a broken Winsock Stack on that computer as XP does not automatically replace the keys if deleted. Well it replaces the keys, but it does not properly link mswsock.dll and winrnr.dll and sometimes rsvpsp.dll. Anyway, the first two are mandatory for TCP/IP to work!

You can go to the command prompt and run:
netsh winsock show catalog

You should see a whole bunch of entries. If you just deleted those winsock files, you may see very few.

When you attempt to renew your IP, you will get some wicked error probably something like "Something was attempted on something that is not a socket" or something to that extent.

I suggest you get WinsockXPFix because it will replace those keys with a clean set for your OS type.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4372.html

Anyway, the Winsock is usually the last thing to expect as the culprit. Typically, if you have a Winsock problem, it is only after you remove some spyware or a Trojan and the remover deletes a .dll file but leaves its entry in the Winsock Stack. Now Widnows Socket Handler tries to pass a packet to a non existant dll and all packets get lost 

Now that we know your NIC should be good and your router is new and your protocol stack should be okay, let us continue.

Reboot after fixing Winsock BTW (you wouldn't have to fix it if you didn't break it by deleting it)

Now ping localhost. You should get something like 127.0.0.1...
...

Assuming that works, chances are your protocols are okay on your computer.

Now let us check DHCP. DHCP is Dynamic Host Configureation Protocol. It is used to assign IP addresses to computers.

At the command prompt you start run cmd to get there.

ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew

release should get you a 169.254.x.x or possibly 0.0.0.0. Essentially, if you have a 169 that means you had it already and you can't release a 169. However, you can still move on to renew.

Renew will probably get you a 192.168.x.x/255.255.255.0

Please not it needs to get you on the same network as your router is on. In other words if your router is 192.168.0.1 with a Standard Class C 24bit subnet mask (255.255.255.0), then the network address is 192.168.0.0.

Your computer must get 192.168.0.x/255.255.255.0 where x is a unique number. If this does not happen, your computer cannot talk to other computers. If your router is 192.168.100.1, your computer should get 192.168.100.x.

You get the idea. Your network number must match and your host number must be different.

The Default Gateway should be the same IP as your router.

So if your router is 192.168.0.1, that should be your default gateway. It should also be your DNS!

Here is what mine looks like:

C:\Documents and Settings\Justin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : justin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3A Mi
ni PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-23-A5-D3-A4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 25, 2005 1:36:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM

Your computer should have its adapter set to "Obtain Ip Address Automatically", and "Obtain DNS Server Address Automatically"

You will find those settings on by going to the Adapter properties, clicking tcp/ip and clicking properties.

Please note the " Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes"

The next thing to do is ping the router:
ping 192.168.0.1

After that, ping another computer on your network if you have one. Ping by IP!

Assuming success, ping an Internet IP to test your Default Gateway and new router.

Ping 24.137.12.228 (that is this forum)

Now that we have IP working, we need to ensure DNS is working for name resolution.

ping forums.techguy.com

Basically, you need to figureout where the problem is occuring.

If the problem is that DNS is not working, it is possible your router is not getting that info from your ISP. You see, you use your router as your DNS server, but your router uses your ISPs DNS server.

You may have to contact your ISP and get your ISPs DNS info and manually put that into your router. This is unlikely though.


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

bumping this back up. Can only work on this stuff on weekends, so I have lots of homework tomorrow. I'll post my results (hopefully successful)

jrjag


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, I worked on it a while this afternoon.
-	Uninstalled /reinstalled network adapter
-	Netsh reset catalog
-	Ran Windows network wizard on both desktop and laptop
-	Still suspecting corrupt WinSock
-	Netsh show catalog (got lots of listings)
-	Ran WinSockXPFix.exe
-	When cabled through router, can ping router and localhost, but nothing external

Just noticed a few things. 
1.	Before this problem happened, I was connected from modem through router, but it was always on (never had to do anything to connect).
2.	After this happened and I worked with the SBC tech to re-establish connection, we eliminated the router and he had me create a new connection, which shows up in Network Connections under Broadband (I think this is the PPPoE connection), the other one is under LAN or High-Speed Internet. He also had me create a shortcut on my desktop where I have to log on every time I want to connect.
3.	Wired only through the modem (no router), I noticed the PPP adapter shows both DHCP and NetBIOS are disabled.
4.	In Network Connections, the icon for the Intel NIC shows Limited Connectivity, because it cant get an IP address, and Repair doesnt work. 
5.	When cabled through the router, and I run ipconfig /all, it doesnt show a listing for the PPPoE connection, just the Intel PRO/100 NIC.

Help me out guys. Should I delete the PPP connection and start over? Im thinking something the tech did is what screwed me up.

Still determined...

jrjag


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

bump


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Yeah if you want to go though the router, no need to make a PPPOE connection. Just put all the settings into the router. for sure enable DHCP, But yeah I would start over 100 %. I feel like you have done everything you can do to troubleshoot this issue and any advice I would give you make you roll your eyes  . But you know how it is with PC's always the last thing you think of  . Lets see what the rest of the crew has to say. I'll review it and ask my geru if this doesn't get resloved. Best of luck :up:


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, Matt. That feels right to me, too. Only problem is the PPPoE connection works, and I haven't been able to get any other configuration to work. If I lose connectivity altogether after all this time, I'll be divorced shortly afterward!  

Let's see what others on the board think...

jrjag


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Lets start from the top.

You have a wireless router that is set up to pull an address from ISP on a DSL connection. (Usually for DSL connections the ISP will send you the information)

Your wired connection is working fine
Your wireless connection is not working fine.
Your router is sending out IP addresses (DHCP) and your machines are picking up IP address except for the wireless one.

Am I right so far?


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds about right. The wired connection (ie- when I use the DSL modem only and eliminate the router) is working, but the icon in the system tray says 'Limited or no connectivity". When I first tried to Repair, the process failed because "unable to renew IP address" (hence the name of this post). It does work, though.

I have no connectivity at all when using the router. I can ping the router with the wired desktop, but cannot ping anything external. I cannot ping the router with the wireless laptop. 

I'll have to check on the IP adds...

jrjag


----------



## TechnutJay (Aug 2, 2005)

What's the name of your firewall?

Some firewalls/software are still running even after you stop them from running.

Have you tried to Hold the reset bottom on the router for 30 sec's and then unplug it to have it reset back to factory settings.

Unplug your modem and your router after you do above and then without the router first plug the modem in after a reboot. have you tried this in safe mode with connections?

If you have to uninstall your personal firewall, Zonealarm for one if you have it causes problems. Right down the key for your personal firewall if you bought it online so you have it for later download.

You can alway get another router to jump start the IP, sometime a few modem reboots will help as well.

Hope this helps.

Jay


----------



## TechnutJay (Aug 2, 2005)

jrjag said:


> OK, I worked on it a while this afternoon.
> -	Uninstalled /reinstalled network adapter
> -	Netsh reset catalog
> -	Ran Windows network wizard on both desktop and laptop
> ...


no don't delete PPPoE connections. You need this. You have to click the that desktop short cut first and connect before you can do anything on the web. This is why I like cable better.


----------



## TechnutJay (Aug 2, 2005)

jrjag said:


> Sounds about right. The wired connection (ie- when I use the DSL modem only and eliminate the router) is working, but the icon in the system tray says 'Limited or no connectivity". When I first tried to Repair, the process failed because "unable to renew IP address" (hence the name of this post). It does work, though.
> 
> I have no connectivity at all when using the router. I can ping the router with the wired desktop, but cannot ping anything external. I cannot ping the router with the wireless laptop.
> 
> ...


This is a long thread, sorry if I didn't read but 50 percent of it. Can you post a start up list so we can better help see what's loading up with your computer on start up?

Just download this:
*Start up list click here to download it*

then open it up and copy everything and past with your next reply, this will better help us understand and see what you have with your pc.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, MattB, PPPoE has a similar protocol that is like DHCP so his router should get the IP address once he goes and connects to the internet.

jrjag, I want to concentrate on your wired connection (PC to router) first with the router because if your PC on the wired connection is not getting an IP then the problem is your router.



> The wired connection (ie- when I use the DSL modem only and eliminate the router) is working, but the icon in the system tray says 'Limited or no connectivity"


 It cannot be both, it ethier works or not. Please confirm what you mean by this.

I'm assuming that your DLINK setup (as in connect to the router via IE) is the same as mine (I have a DI-604). I have attached a visual on what it should look like. In the DHCP section, make sure that it's enabled and that you don't have any static IP addresses that are out of the pool range (pool range is the starting IP address to the ending IP address. Click Apply. Ignore the Static DHCP Client List. I set my router up to let the two computers to keep the same IP address by their MAC address.

Under the WAN section on the left, make sure that the WAN settings is PPPoE if that's what SBC wants you to do. Then click reply. Then under Status, check Device Info. It will tell you basic information on your LAN and WAN. Make sure you are getting an IP address for your WAN.

Also check your wired computer (PC to router) and make sure you have an IP address that is within your IP Address Pool (I would suggest making a pool of 5 addresses like 192.168.10.5 to 192.168.10.10, that way you can see if your machine picks up an address within that range. If not then there is a problem with the router.


----------



## TechnutJay (Aug 2, 2005)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> Also check your wired computer (PC to router) and make sure you have an IP address that is within your IP Address Pool (I would suggest making a pool of 5 addresses like 192.168.10.5 to 192.168.10.10, that way you can see if your machine picks up an address within that range. If not then there is a problem with the router.


Agree


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PS check what revision your router is. On the back or bottom the label has a H/W: section. A1 or B2. If your router has one antenna, then its Rev. C


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

*TechNutopia*: Firewall- Windows firewall is disabled. The other is part of the TrendMicro PC-Cillin Suite. I usually disable it when I work on the connection, but sometimes I forget.

The printout from StartUpList is attached below.

I'll try resetting the router tomorrow.

*Tidus4Yuna*: I'll follow your suggestions re router settings tommorow. I think you're on the right track. My router is DI-624 Rev C (one antenna).

*StartUpList*:

StartupList report, 8/3/2005, 6:18:58 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Desktop\StartupList.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Maxtor\OneTouch\Utils\OneTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\RetroExpress.exe
C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~3\MMDiag.exe
C:\Program Files\MUSICMATCH\Musicmatch Jukebox\mim.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmsrvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Router Service\pnroutsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\retrorun.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\XXXXX\Desktop\StartupList.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ATIPTA = C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
IntelMeM = C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
CTSysVol = C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
P17Helper = Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
UpdReg = C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
DVDLauncher = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
UpdateManager = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
MMTray = "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
RealTray = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
dla = C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
sunasDTServ = C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDtServ.exe
(Default) = 
sunasServ = C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
MaxtorOneTouch = C:\PROGRA~1\Maxtor\OneTouch\Utils\OneTouch.exe
RetroExpress = C:\PROGRA~1\Dantz\RETROS~1\RetroExpress.exe /h
MXOBG = C:\WINDOWS\MXOALDR.EXE
MimBoot = C:\PROGRA~1\MUSICM~1\MUSICM~3\mimboot.exe
nmapp = "C:\Program Files\Pure Networks\Network Magic\nmapp.exe" -autorun
pccguide.exe = "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2005\pccguide.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

DellSupport = "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
H/PC Connection Agent = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\system32\SS3DFO.SCR
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\MyWaySA\SrchAsDe\1.bin\deSrcAs.dll - {4D25F921-B9FE-4682-BF72-8AB8210D6D75}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Office Update Installation Engine]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\opuc.dll
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc2.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

OK, here's the latest:

- I took my laptop to a public wireless AP and got a solid wireless connection and was able to browse. No problem with the laptop NIC (but didn't think there was anyway).

- Set up again through the router. I was able to use the browser to see router settings. No internet connection.

- In Network Connections, the PPPoE connection shows Disconnected. When I click Connect, it says 'Connecting through WAN Miniport' then times out. (When not using the router, when I connect the PPPoE it says 'Verifying username' then connects).

- Here are all the router settings I could find:

WEP disabled

*LAN*
- IP 192.168.0.1
- Subnet 255.255.255.0
- DNS relay enabled
- Virtual server neither enabled nor disabled (neither checked)
- MAC 00-11-95-02-B1-78
- IP 192.168.0.1
- DHCP server enabled

*WAN*
- MAC 00-11-95-02-B1-79
- PPPoE *disconnected* (tried to connect, but wouldn't)
- IP 0.0.0.0
- Subnet 0.0.0.0
- Gateway 0.0.0.0

*DHCP* enabled
- Starting 192.168.0.100
- Ending 192.168.0.199
- Static DHCP disabled

*Here's ipconfig /all while connected to the router: * (note you can't see the PPPoE connection)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D8LQRZ61
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-EA-37-15
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 06, 2005 5:09:25 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 13, 2005 5:09:25 PM

- I tried the wireless connection on the laptop while the router was connected. It saw the SSID and connected, but there's no IP and no browsing.

I think I'll start blaming the ISP...

jrjag


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It sounds like you don't have the correct user name/password for the DSL account configured in the router. The fact that you can connect without the router seems to indicate there's nothing wrong with your DSL service.


----------



## Jackiefrost9 (Jun 17, 2004)

Or not the right DNS address in the router.


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's how I spent a pleasant few hours today. Some people have hobbies. Not me. I'd rather spend a sunny Sunday afternoon on hold waiting for a "tech"...

- Suspected bad ISP password in router settings. Called SBC and reset the password for the PPPoE server.
- Had problems resetting password in router settings, called D-Link. Here's the list from the first call:
- Checked cables (ok)
- Checked router lights (ok)
- Checked IP address (192.168.0.100 gw: 192.168.0.1)
- Logged into router (done)
- Configured router for a PPPoE connection (done)
- Checked WAN IP address (0.0.0.0)
- Checked LOG (no PADT tag )
- Power cycled modem and router (done)
- Checked WAN IP address (done)
- Connected the computer directly to the modem (done)
- Checked IP address (69.x.x.x)
- Reconnected the router (done)
- Changed WAN speed to 10 mbps (done)
- Checked WAN IP address (0.0.0.0)
- Changed WAN speed to 100 mbps (done)
- Swicthed cables (done)
- Checked WAN IP address (0.0.0.0)
- Advised to update the firmware to version 2.53

Downloaded and installed the new firmware, didn't help, so here's what we did on the second call:
- All lights and cables are working properly.
- Logged into the router, wan mtu is set to 1492, changed 
it to 1452, applied settings. Checked wan ip address, 0.0.0.0.
- Power cycled modem and router for 2 minutes. 
- The wan ip address is still all zeros, changed configuration back to pppoe.
- Customer previously upgraded from a 2.42 to a 2.53 *(NOTE: at their direction.)*. The firmware 2.50 has a fix for dhcp.
- Customer will upgrade *(NOTE: downgrade)* the firmware to 2.50 and try to aquire a wan ip address. If he still is unable to connect he will call back for an rma.

Well, I did this, and still no change. They're going to throw in the towel and send me a new router.

Very discouraging... 

jrjag
-


----------



## mattbrook (May 16, 2005)

Look at the bright side... at least you know what to do for any other network issue  

Regardless, this was a great post. I have learnt alot from you all. Best of luck with the new router. Keep us updated

Matt

Posted a ton....
Didn't help @ all


----------



## jrjag (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm posting this from my wireless laptop!  

Quick update: Last weekend I installed an earlier version of the router firmware, but didn't get a chance to test it until today. I downloaded the PPPoE configuration procedure from D-Link's website. I did a hard reset of the router, then followed their instructions. Only things I changed from the original settings were user name (I tried something different) and MTU. Well, it worked!

Took six weeks, and learned a lot of new cuss words, but I'm online again.

Thanks very much to the friendly, patient, and extremely knowledgeable people on this forum for their invaluable advice and support. :up: 

I learned so much and not only will I be able to help myself next time (it's inevitable), but I'll even be able to help others in the same situation.

Thanks to all...

jrjag


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

jrjag said:


> Hey guys, I'm posting this from my wireless laptop!
> 
> Quick update: Last weekend I installed an earlier version of the router firmware, but didn't get a chance to test it until today. I downloaded the PPPoE configuration procedure from D-Link's website. I did a hard reset of the router, then followed their instructions. Only things I changed from the original settings were user name (I tried something different) and MTU. Well, it worked!
> 
> ...


----------

